# Yellowstone & Grand Teton - Strict snowmobile rules in parks vowed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI to the snowmobile groups traveling West this winter (just in case Michigan is lacking snow again this winter).

Yellowstone National Park - Strict snowmobile rules in parks vowed 

JACKSON, Wyo. - Snowmobile emissions in Yellowstone and Grand Teton national parks will have to conform to stricter regulations than those recently approved by the Environmental Protection Agency.

http://www.billingsgazette.com/inde...s/2002/10/09/build/wyoming/10-snowmobiles.inc


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Great Post Reef!

Thanks for the heads up.

-Goosewa


----------

